# North Fort Worth Group LF 1 more.



## MooNinja (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and some buddies are attempting to reassemble a gaming group. We only finalized the decision yesterday, so the details aren't concrete just yet. However, we would like to recruit 1 more to fill out the 6th player slot. Currently I'm the only one that has experience in 4e, but most of the players have years of gaming experience. 

The ideal candidate would be: someone whom loves to roleplay, we have a quirky, haphazard, and fun > serious slant to roleplaying. Someone that is willing to attempt to DM sometime in the future. Someone that bathes. Someone that can get a long with other people. Someone that can learn the rules in a timely manner, we're not rules nazis but general understanding of the rules makes games run much more smoothly. Lastly, someone that can, and will interact on an appropriate level. We are all mid-20s + one of the players if a father of another, two of us have children, and while we don't mind being a bit goofy, or cussin' , we know how to use them as adults, and conduct ourselves as adults. 


The game, it will be me DMing, It will be my first serious attempt at DMing. I'll be running through some of the stock intro 4e modules to start. Once we get the group off the ground and running, then we can make long term decisions on the edition if it needs to be changed, and/or the modules, world or theme to be played under.

Right now, I am looking at running an Eberron campaign, using horror influences, and possibly incorporating War of the Burning Sky into the mix.

E-mail me for information.

Moofox6_at_hotmail_dot_com


----------



## arcsPanacea (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey MooNinja,

I live in Fort Worth and don't really know anyone around here that plays tabletop, and a friend recently told me about this forum. I was pretty stoked when I saw your ad. I sent you an email with contact information. I hope to get in contact with you soon so that we might work out something. I'd really love to get involved in a group in this area.

I've played DnD 3 and 3.5 and know those systems pretty well. I do a lot more online RP than tabletop, though, due to the fact that I have found it difficult to find people in my area that play. I feel that I have more than enough competence to hold my own with y'all as well. Hopefully we can get in contact soon and get started on the RP and the fun.


----------

